# How can I build loin muscle.



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a market wether that judges says he has a great muscled rump but lacking alittle in the loin. What is the best way to build that up more?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any help will be highly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone who owns meat goats will probably see this soon.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One way I use for my pack boys is to raise the trough up above their heads. Then I put cinder blocks in row so that they have to eat with their front feet on the blocks holding their weight on their hind legs. It seems to straighten and strengthen their backs.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok.... I have it up like that but not to high. Maybe I need to raise it alittle higher.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I disagree with feeding up like that. Tends to cause the hip/loin junction to break and not tie together smoothly. In my opinion, the number one thing here is genetics. However, a good feed and exercise program can help a little. Feed a high quality show feed and sprint the goat once a day until he pants. Keep a close eye on his fat cover and adjust feed and exercise accordingly.


----------

